# Wacom Mobile Studio Pro



## george.branning (Jan 24, 2017)

If you use this device for Lightroom, please list your pros and cons. 

I currently use intuos 5 and love the pad interface with LR. It seems that the mobile studio pro takes that interaction to the next level of intuitive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

